# Forum "games"



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2008)

Why do these pointless threads continue to clutter the off-topic forum? Shouldn't there be something against them and have them done elsewhere off-site? Why is the staff so lenient on letting them linger when some people simply want to look for a non-game thread there?


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Nov 6, 2008)

Because it's the "_off-topic_" forum.


----------



## Takun (Nov 6, 2008)

You wanted the Black Hole gone.  This is exactly what was said would happen.


----------



## Kume (Nov 6, 2008)

YOU sir, are pretty ignorant. Its the internet. People are going to do whatever they want. Besides, it is the *Off Topic *forum. With the Black Hole gone, that is where everyone goes to post nonsense. Dont like it? Move. People have done it already. 

The Fox has posted.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 6, 2008)

Leave the Off Topic forum alone. D: Or give us the Black Hole back. You can't have your cake and eat it too.

...Well, I guess you can, but not at once. Well, I guess technically you can. I never really understood that saying.

NOT THE POINT, JUST LETITGO.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't like, don't read. I don't care for them myself, but then I don't mind the enormous effort it takes to scroll down a few inches and click on the next page.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Why do these pointless threads continue to clutter the off-topic forum? Shouldn't there be something against them and have them done elsewhere off-site? Why is the staff so lenient on letting them linger when some people simply want to look for a non-game thread there?



Well, what do you think the Black Hole was for?  Hmm?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 6, 2008)

Not everything needs to be so serious.  YOU got the the BH gone and now YOU want our fun off of the OT forum?

Bullshit.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd just ignore those threads if I were you, dude.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 6, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I'd just ignore those threads if I were you, dude.


_What_ threads? You lost me.



If there's a lot of game-type threads being posted, it could help to segregate them into their own section for clutter-free purposes....


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 6, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> _What_ threads? You lost me.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a lot of game-type threads being posted, it could help to segregate them into their own section for clutter-free purposes....



There used to be one of those sections. It was dubbed The Black Hole I do believe...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

Clafier said:


> There used to be one of those sections. It was dubbed The Black Hole I do believe...



Heheh.  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> YOU sir, are pretty ignorant. Its the internet. People are going to do whatever they want. Besides, it is the *Off Topic *forum. With the Black Hole gone, that is where everyone goes to post nonsense. Dont like it? Move. People have done it already.
> 
> The Fox has posted.



It was more meant for the random discussion, not e-penis 1k thread contests.



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Not everything needs to be so serious.  YOU got the the BH gone and now YOU want our fun off of the OT forum?
> 
> Bullshit.



Take it elsewhere. Maybe because I am getting older and mostly out of that juvenile phase most that are posting in the games are still in.



Stratadrake said:


> _What_ threads? You lost me.
> 
> If there's a lot of game-type threads being posted, it could help to segregate them into their own section for clutter-free purposes....



Yes, that could help..put it in the "Child's play" subforum 



Xero108 said:


> I'd just ignore those threads if I were you, dude.



I mostly do but it's the CLUTTER of them that bother me about the forum. If people want to make forum games, they should set up their OWN FORUM and post crap there, not here. If we could "mark thread as ignored" on this forum, I would happily nuke-ignore the threads.


----------



## Kume (Nov 6, 2008)

For real dude, this is an asenine thread. You are the reason the black hole is gone? *THEN ITS YOUR FAULT THAT THERE ARE THESE THREADS IN OFF TOPIC!!!!!* This is a forum, it is meant to be fun. Not all uptight and square. It sounds to me you need to find another forum to call home. I do NOT mean to be rude, but realy. You are just going to piss everyone off, by starting a chain of events that are irreversable, and guess what happens then? Lets just say that you will have to dissapear. There are people that realy do get enjoyment from screwing with your computer. Just.....move on, dont look at the threads. Simple as that. Or, better yet! Stay in *THE DEN!!!!*

Good day to you, sir.


----------



## Kume (Nov 6, 2008)

mrchris said:


> *I mostly do but it's the CLUTTER of them that bother me about the forum. If people want to make forum games, they should set up their OWN FORUM and post crap there, not here*.


 

.......


Just leave, please. You can go to a more seriouse forum if you dont like it here. You seem to be the only one complaining about this. Dont want to leave? Dont bitch! People like you piss me off.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 6, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Take it elsewhere. Maybe because I am getting older and mostly out of that juvenile phase most that are posting in the games are still in.



Okay I wasn't gonna say anything but now I want to.

Most people on the internet are "juvenile". You don't wanna deal with it, go to a more "Mature" Forum somewhere else.
Stop ruining everyone elses fun just cause you have to take the internet seriously.
You already took away the black hole and cried about people making accounts that are "jokes". Just knock it off already and stop taking shit so fucking seriously.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been around longer but I don't make stupid games like all the lulzmongers and other internet kiddies on the forum do.

I won't because I'm on the main site also and among other reasons. Don't like relavent conversation? Stick to 4chan and those other sites that cater to your maturity level. :x



Zoltan said:


> Okay I wasn't gonna say anything but now I want to.
> 
> Most people on the internet are "juvenile". You don't wanna deal with it, go to a more "Mature" Forum somewhere else.
> Stop ruining everyone elses fun just cause you have to take the internet seriously.
> You already took away the black hole and cried about people making accounts that are "jokes". Just knock it off already and stop taking shit so fucking seriously.



Joke accounts take up bandwidth and space Dragoneer PAID FOR and I find them not useful at all to the contribution of the site.

And again, I don't ALWAYS take the internet seriously but again I don't act like a dick on immature 'games' in the OT forum (Well, rarely I do but not every day).

If people want to post stupid shit at the expense of Dragoneer's wallet, that is mostly up to him and the staff to decide. The BH was a complete waste of space and resources to the forum and you wonder why I bitch about this..you are not paying for the uptime and keep of the site (unless you donated to the site, which I doubt you have...but I have, twice).

Yes, I like mostly serious discussion so it's not worth your breath trying to change my opinion on "forum games".


----------



## Kume (Nov 6, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I've been around longer but I don't make stupid games like all the lulzmongers and other internet kiddies on the forum do.
> 
> I won't because I'm on the main site also and among other reasons. Don't like relavent conversation? Stick to 4chan and those other sites that cater to your maturity level. :x
> 
> ...


 

It is worth my breathe to call you a fucking idiot though. Just move on, you are not going to change a thing. I....just realy hope that you get banned or something, because you are ruining everyone elses fun that they came here for!!!! Jesus Christ, grow up. This forum is about, what?? FUN! FURRIES! And what are the furries trying to do in Off Topic?!?!? HAVE FUN!!! So do us all a favor, and shut up.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 6, 2008)

Only a staff member can make a final decision on this..

More moderation would probably be the best solution.

Mr. Foxx, yet I bet more than half of your posts are from dumb forum games and I am through talking to you, 1ker.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 6, 2008)

Which threads are you talking about? The "If you laugh you lose" thread is fun and funny, a nice way to find silly pictures and share the ones we have. The others I have seen that may be considered a "game" are interesting ways to get to know the other posters. I've learned about Nargle's childhood language and the root of Shenzi's lioness alt. As for the compliment threads, what's wrong with getting in there and making other people feel good about themselves, even if it's something as simple as rating their avatar?


----------



## Kume (Nov 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Only a staff member can make a final decision on this..
> 
> More moderation would probably be the best solution.
> 
> Mr. Foxx, yet I bet more than half of your posts are from dumb forum games and I am through talking to you, 1ker.


 
Im not done talking to you. You just need to *stop*, because you are causing changes to the forums that *no one* wants. And so what if they are? I have *FUN* in those threads. It is just as simple as not looking at them. Off Topic is now for random threads, this is known thru the entire forum. *Stick with the den if you dont like it, please. For the sake of the site, if nothing else*. I am one of the people who would like to see the forums exactly how they are, because they are _*entertaining*_, and you get to know people. You just want to make that harder. And so what if we are juvenile? *The internet is a place to be whoever you want to be*. It just sounds to me like you dont belong on the net, and just sitting in an office somewhere, making money, instead of sitting on your ass arguing with 16 year olds. *You need to take a chill pill. Take a break from the forums, and get your head out of your ass. I am sorry for being rude, but it is the only way to get my point across.*


----------



## MayDay (Nov 7, 2008)

LEAVE THE THREAD ALONE! *cries... PLEASE! JUST...JUST LEAVE IT ALONE! LEAVE THE THREAD ALONE! *cries some more ALL YOU IS BASH IT! JUST LEAVE IT ALONE! *sniffs

sorry, I couldn't resist doing that


----------



## Sernion (Nov 7, 2008)

Honestly, I think its nice to see a silly random replies (not in a bad way) rather than seeing flame wars going on here and there on other discussions. Its the only source of laughs without flames if you ask me..


----------



## MayDay (Nov 7, 2008)

glad to see someone saw my motive^^ honestly, shouldn't this thread be in the complain section or something?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Nylak said:


> You can't have your cake and eat it too.
> 
> ...Well, I guess you can, but not at once. Well, I guess technically you can. I never really understood that saying.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Have_one's_cake_and_eat_it_too


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 7, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Which threads are you talking about? The "If you laugh you lose" thread is fun and funny, a nice way to find silly pictures and share the ones we have. The others I have seen that may be considered a "game" are interesting ways to get to know the other posters. I've learned about Nargle's childhood language and the root of Shenzi's lioness alt. As for the compliment threads, what's wrong with getting in there and making other people feel good about themselves, even if it's something as simple as rating their avatar?



To be precise...Rate an avatar, Person above you threads and such, maybe even YLYL. If people wish to compliment, wouldn't that be reserved for IMs or even make an AIM/MSN conversation for them?

Like I've said, I somtimes drop into the threads every now and then.



MayDay said:


> glad to see someone saw my motive^^ honestly, shouldn't this thread be in the complain section or something?



Rants and Raves? This is about the site, particularly the OT forum.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> To be precise...Rate an avatar, Person above you threads and such, maybe even YLYL. If people wish to compliment, wouldn't that be reserved for IMs or even make an AIM/MSN conversation for them?



Much of this conversation could be taken to an AIM/other instant messenger system conversation, or a chat room, or a MUCK, or Furcadia or something else. You could have found an Admin's e-mail or IM and sent them your complaint, but you posted it on the forums. A lot of folks don't give out their messenger handle, and even less would want to sit in a chat room. YLYL wouldn't function well outside of a forum, where it's available for anyone to look at, whenever they want to, and people can post things as they come to it. Real-time chat is inconvenient (at least for me, I'm sure others who work or go to school would agree) and it's easy to come to the forum, to a conversation that you're a part of, to respond or post new things you've found when it's convenient for you.


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Nov 7, 2008)

lol
Mr Chris

It's a forum. It's not _your_ forum. This is a matter of preference and tastes - You don't like them, but they're there. Suck it up and live with it.




It's the _offtopic_ forum. Does anyone _really_ care?


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 7, 2008)

Apparently, Chris cares... also his art looks SO familiar. Where have I seen it before?... <_<


----------



## Takun (Nov 7, 2008)

You do know that even if it takes up bandwidth, that the extra hits the site gets also help it out right?


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 7, 2008)

"*General Whatever Discussion* - Anything and everything discussion. Now with a free slice of awesome."

I believe forum "games" fall under the Anything and Everything.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 7, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Apparently, Chris cares... also his art looks SO familiar. Where have I seen it before?... <_<



You mean my "commissions" and "gifts" and not my photography, which is my actual IP.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You do know that even if it takes up bandwidth, that the extra hits the site gets also help it out right?


Good point. To me they're there, there's no getting rid of them. So enjoy them or ignore them.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 8, 2008)

game threads are goddamn stupid and I am amazed at how ardently people will defend spam

I must question the "if you don't like it leave" mantra here; if it were decided that spam threads are no longer allowed, would the same apply to you guys?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 8, 2008)

mrchris said:


> You mean my "commissions" and "gifts" and not my photography, which is my actual IP.


By posting duplicates of commissions you receive, you're wasting bandwith. *bam*


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30025&page=2

And atop halfway down this thread (Assuming that one uses 50 posts per page), it degenerates into lulzimagery image macro spam and idiocy, atop a certain fox here posting in it just for +1.

This is also not the type of crap that should be tolerated on these boards!


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

I hate stupid spam topics. And some of those forum macro's are funny. But they get old after ten posts.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, by "art" I meant your characters.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 9, 2008)

Good games:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30256
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30378

Bad games:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30047
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30326

I don't mind the 'good' ones, the kind that involve some imagination and have a certain amount of variation to them and their answers, but the ones where you just post single words/numbers/insult seem utterly pointless spamfodder.

But yeah, whatever.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 9, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I'm sorry, by "art" I meant your characters.



Ohh...thank you! 

@ LizardKing: I am aware there are decent and just plain shitty games.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 10, 2008)

> Take it elsewhere. Maybe because I am getting older and mostly out of that juvenile phase most that are posting in the games are still in.



Get used to it.


----------



## Roland (Nov 10, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Get used to it.



Of course, what Eevee said also applies.  If the "mini-games" of the forums get banned, you'll simply have to "get used to it."


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 10, 2008)

TwT...I greatly dislike 4chan...and all the other chans, so I'll keep my fun here why thank you


----------



## Kume (Nov 15, 2008)

Roland said:


> Of course, what Eevee said also applies. If the "mini-games" of the forums get banned, you'll simply have to "get used to it."


If the "games" get banned, this site will lose too many users. These games acctualy attract people. I know that they are one of the only reasons I am here still, because they seem to keep me at least somewhat entertained.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 15, 2008)

so...  if the game threads are banned, we'll lose a bunch of users who only post in game threads


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

I can totally feel the love and furry kinship in this thread...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 15, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28302
Boredom is the main reason people post. Forum games are a simple way to resolve their boredom.


----------



## Roland (Nov 15, 2008)

Eevee said:


> so...  if the game threads are banned, we'll lose a bunch of users who only post in game threads



I'm trying to see the loss here...


----------



## Zeichwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I'll offer up my two bits on the matter, since I'm rather objective about the whole thing. Let's start by simplifying things instead of running in circles, alright?

First off, the argument: Whether or not forum "games" should be allowed.

-Points Against:
1) Forum games take up bandwith
2) Forum games are simply considered "spam posts"

-Points For:
1) Forum games provide entertainment for the users here
2) Forum games allow users to get to know each other better
3) Without forum games this site would be too "serious"

Note that I'm just posting points that I've noticed from the various responses. Now, for my opinion on this. First, the arguments for keeping forum game, at first sight, seem much more compelling than the reasons to get rid of them. Frankly, the reasoning for taking them out seems rather selfish- and Mrchris, if you take offense at this, I apologize now, but I'm merely seeing the facts as I see them. This is not meant to be a "serious, adult" forum, as is suggested. No, a forum is a place for people to post their thoughts and ideas, to have fun, to enjoy themselves and the community that they've joined.

However, I'll also play devil's advocate, looking at the other side of the argument as well. While I don't believe that forum games should be banned completely, I do believe that the threads need to be... "pruned" a little. You're right, there are some mindlessly idiotic games out there (and I apologize if anyone is offended, again I'm only speaking fact) that really are just a waste of space and nothing more than one- or two-word posts. Those should go. However, in response to that, there are also plenty of enjoyable and interesting games that are worth keeping around. You can't get rid of forum games as a whole. That would kill interest for this site, and half of the enjoyment would be gone. That's something that would eventually lead to a downward decline in the forums, in the end.

In short? My belief is that, while forum games should be kept, they should be monitored, to make sure they aren't simply spamming. It's a lot of work but, if it's for the site's best interest, isn't it worth it?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 16, 2008)

Roland said:


> Of course, what Eevee said also applies.  If the "mini-games" of the forums get banned, you'll simply have to "get used to it."



Granted, but that would also mean that a big part of the forum attraction would be lost.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 19, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Granted, but that would also mean that a big part of the forum attraction would be lost.



Good for that if it does. The furry kiddies/pseudotrolls/trolls/etc can take their silly games elsewhere. Most other 'real' forums don't tolerate +1 postcount games.


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Nov 20, 2008)

_How is this thread still alive_.

This is pretty amazing, you kids can get _so_ wound up over _the most insignificant things_. C:


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 20, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You wanted the Black Hole gone.  This is exactly what was said would happen.


^This, dood.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 20, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Good for that if it does. The furry kiddies/pseudotrolls/trolls/etc can take their silly games elsewhere. Most other 'real' forums don't tolerate +1 postcount games.


Then why not just go there and leave this forum to rot, dood?


----------



## yak (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> It is worth my breathe to call you a fucking idiot though....



Don't. ever. get. personal.
Lest you want to make one's day.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 27, 2008)

So this is why the whole shit hit the fan about the games... over _one user's_ complaint?  The _*same*_ user who got a thread dedicated to such things nuked?!  Dude... seriously, chill.

If money is the issue, why not put up more ad space?  I'm OK with ads.  I'm used to them.  Surely someone would be willing to pay for ads in the forums.


----------



## Zanzer (Nov 28, 2008)

bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


there was nothing wrong with the 1k's


----------

